# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  هدي الساري - مقدمة صحيح البخاري Pdf

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فهذه مخطوطة هدي الساري - مقدمة صحيح البخاري
أصلها من مخطوطات الأزهر

وقد وفقني الله تعالى إلى تحويلها إلى صيغة PDF، ورفعها على موقع أرشيف


المؤلف: ابن حجر العسقلانى : شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن على بن محمد بن على الكنانى
المقدمة : فان اولى ماصرفت فيه نفايس الايام واعلا ماخص بمزيد الاهتمام الاشتغال بالعلوم الشرعيه . ...
الخاتمة : وكانت مده عمره اثنين وستين سنه الا ثلاثه عشر يوما رحمه الله ...
رقم النسخة : 328937
عدد الأوراق: 364 ورقة / ورقات
عدد الملفات: 1
حجم الملف: 85.195 ميغابايت
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر جزى الله القائمين عليه خيرا

وجزى الله تعالى أبا يعلى البيضاوي خيرا، فعن طريقه أخذت ملفات صور المخطوط

----------


## الوفائى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى الطبعة القديمة من هذا الكتاب
مط المنيرية 1347هجرية -208صفحة

----------


## أبو المعاطي

فهذه مخطوطة هدي الساري - مقدمة صحيح البخاري
أصلها من مخطوطات الأزهر
أخي ؛
الصواب : هدي الساري ، مقدمة فتح الباري

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

حفظك الله أبا المعاطي، فقد صدقت وبررت،

وهو مني سهو، أو قل: سقطٌ، صوابه مخطوطة هدي الساري - مقدمة فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني




> فهذه مخطوطة هدي الساري - مقدمة صحيح البخاري
> أ
> صلها من مخطوطات الأزهر
> أخي ؛
> الصواب : هدي الساري ، مقدمة فتح الباري

----------


## ابو عبدالله الذهبى

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة

----------


## محمد كمال عبيد

السلام عليكم أخوتي الأكارم
الصواب في عنوان الكتاب هو:
هُدَى الساري لمقدمة فتح الباري
هكذا ضبطه الحافظ بخطه على ظهر نسخة خطية موجودة عندي

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحسن الله إليكم.
هلاّ أرفقتم الصور المدللة على العنوان وأن ذلك بخط الحافظ.
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## اسر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحسن الله إليكم.
> هلاّ أرفقتم الصور المدللة على العنوان وأن ذلك بخط الحافظ.
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


نرجوا من الأخ الفاضل أن يتفضل بتلبية ذلك أحسن الله إليه .
ولو أمكن تصوير المخطوط كله ورفعه لإخوانكم ؛ لينتفعوا به .
وقد قال نبيكم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : "من دعى إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه" .
وجزاكم الله خيرا ، وزادكم علما ونفعاً للمسلمين .

----------


## ابن العيد

> السلام عليكم أخوتي الأكارم
> الصواب في عنوان الكتاب هو:
> هُدَى الساري لمقدمة فتح الباري
> هكذا ضبطه الحافظ بخطه على ظهر نسخة خطية موجودة عندي


أين هذا المخطوط ؟ وهل استوثقت من أنه بخط المؤلف؟ وهل قدمت مااخترته إلى أحد ممن يعتمد عليه في هذا الشان ؟

----------


## أبو الطاهرين المصري

#*1*  
 18-10-10, 11:06 AM 
سالم السمعاني  
وفقه الله
 تاريخ التسجيل: 15-10-10
المشاركات: 36 


 *هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟* 
هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟ 


نوَّاف بن مُحمَّد العبد الله الرشيد 




إنَّ ممَّا هُوَ معلومٌ لدى طَالِبِ العِلمِ الشريفِ أنَّ الحافِظَ أحمد بن علي ابن حجر . ت 852 هـ - رحمهُ اللهُ تعالى - وضعَ مُقدمةً نفيسةً لكِتابهِ: (فَتْح البَاري شرح صحيح البخاري) بيّن فيها المنهج الذي اختاره في شرحِ الصحيح وهي تشتمل على جميع مقاصد الشرح وسمَّاها باسم يختلف عن اسم الشرح، وكل من اعتنى بالكتاب المذكور ضبطَ عنوان الكتاب هكذا: (هَدْيُ السَّاري) بفتحِ الهاء وسكون الدال، لكن السؤال هنا هل هذا هُو الضبط الذي رسمه المؤلف؟ 

الذي تلقيناه عن مشايخنا - حفظهم الله تعالى - أن ضبط اسم الكتاب كما ذكرته آنفاً, لكني وقفتُ مُؤخراً على نُسخةٍ نفيسةٍ من مقدمةِ فتحِ الباري عنوانها مكتوب بخطِ مؤلفها الحافظ ابن حجر، وضبطَ اسم كِتابهِ هكذا: (هُدَى السَّاري) ضمَّ الهاء، وفتحَ الدّال. 

فأحدث ذلك اضطراباً لديَّ، هل نسمي هذه المقدمة ب هَدْي السَّاري، بناءً على جميع النُسخ المطبوعة اليوم ؟، أم نسميها ب هُدى السَّاري كما ضبطها مؤلفها، ونُغيّر هذا الضبط الشائع المخالف لما ضبطهُ المؤلف ؟؟ 

فسألتُ بعض أساتذتي كالمحقق الشيخ محمود ميرة حفظه الله وأطلعته على خطِ الحافظ، وهاتفتُ العالم السيد مُحمَّد بن حمَّاد الصقلي أستاذ الحديث بجامعة القرويين بفاس حفظه الله تعالى، وغيرهما، فأبديا ترجيحهما للضبط الأخير وهو (هُدى السَّاري)، وقالوا: إنَّ العبرة بما قالهُ وكتبه مؤلف الكِتاب، وربَّ شائع لا أصلَ لهُ! وإن كان سليماً من حيث اللغةُ إلاَّ أنه لم يرسمهُ المؤلف! 

ثمَّ وقفت على ثمان نسخ خطيّة للكتاب المذكور ووجدتها كلها مضبوطة بالضبط الشائع وهو: هَدْيُ السَّاري، إلاَّ نُسخة وقفتُ عليها بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية تحت رقم 1804 ضُبطت بالضبط الذي رسمهُ مؤلف الكتاب: هُدَى السَّاري. 

قلتُ: ثم إنْ توسعنا قليلاً فنظرنا إلى معنى الهَدْيَ والهُدى، نجدُ أنَّ معنى الهُدى هو الرشاد والدلالة بلطف إلى ما يُوصل إلى المطلوب كما قال صاحب تاج العروس، وإنْ كان الهُدى والهدي يشتركان في المصدرية لفعل هداه الله، لكنَّ ضبط المؤلف لها بهُدى يُخصص الدلالة الدقيقة لهذه المقدمة، ويوضح ما حوتهُ بدقةٍ وعنايةٍ. 

وأيضاً نستأنس بترجيح هُدى على هَدْي لقوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللّهِ} (73) سورة آل عمران، فأضافه إلى نفسهِ، وهذا يدل على قداسة هذه الكلمة وشرفها، فإنَّ المُضاف إلى العظيم عظيمٌ، والملحوظ أيضاً أنَّ الهَدْيَ قد ينصرف إلى السيرة الحسنة، والقدوة الصَّالحة. فيقالُ: فلانٌ سارَ على هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. 

مع التأكيدِ أنَّ هَدْي وهُدى كلتاهما فصيحتان صحيحتان. 

ولا يفهم من قولي: هُدى أدل من هدي، أنَّ هذا هو الدليل الذي اعتمدتُ عليه في ترجيح هُدَى على هدي إنَّما هو توسع في الفائدة, والله تعالى أعلم. 

وصف النسخة الخطيَّة المعنية في هذا المقال: 

هي نسخة بخطِ مُحمَّد بن صدقة المالكي، وقد وقع الفراغ من نسخها في يوم الأربعاء 3 صفر سنة 851 هـ، وهي في ملك الحافظ شهاب الدين البقاعي، وعليها خط الحافظ ابن حجر، حيث كتبَ عُنوان الكتاب: هُدى، ثمَّ في نهايتها كتب نص سماع تلميذه المحدث الحافظ شهاب الدين البقاعي عليه وإجازتهُ له، إضافة إلى كتابة مراحل السماع عليه من حيث عدد المجالس، وتأتي أهمية هذه النُسخة من وجوه: 

1- أنَّ عليها خط الحافظ ابن حجر نفسه. 

2- أنَّها بيّنت لنا الاسم الصحيح لهذه المُقدمة، حيثُ ضبطها مؤلفها بنفسه : هُدَى السَّاري كما تقدم . 

3- أنَّ الحافظ كتب نص السماع في السنة التي توفي فيها - رحمه الله تعالى - وهي 852هـ. 

وهذه النُسخة محفوظة اليوم في مكتبة الأسد بدمشق منقولة إليها من مكتبة الظَّاهرية، وقد حصلت على صورة عنها بواسطةِ الأستاذ مُحمَّد كمال عُبيد - جزاهُ الله خيراً -. 

أمَّا وصفها: 

فقد كتب الحافظ ابن حجر عنوانها بخط يده وذلك كما يلي: (هُدَى السَّارى لمقدمه فتح الباري للفقير أحمد بن علي العسقلاني). 

وعليها بعض التملكات نذكر منها: 

- هذا ما وقفه الوزير المكرم والمشير المفخم الحاج أسعد باشا محافظ الشام على مدرسة والده المرحوم الحاج إسماعيل باشا. 

- ملكهُ الفقير إبراهيم بن العربي لطف الله به سنة 985 هـ. 

- ملكهُ بالابتياع الشرعي كويتب هذه الأحرف خليل الدين بن موسى المقرئ بعد وفاة الشيخ برهان الدين البقاعي تغمده الله برحمته، من وارثه وهو ابن عمه يوسف على يد نور الدين الدلال بتاريخ مستهل سنة 887. 

- الحمد لله تعالى من كتب فقير عند الله تعالى محمد بن محمد بن محمد الغزي العامري الشافعي عفا الله عنهم ومن شاء من المسلمين سنة 965. 

وفي خاتمةِ النُسخةِ كتبَ الحافظ ابن حجر بخطهِ ما نصّهُ: (الحمدُ لله وسلامٌ على عباده الذين اصطفى أمَّا بعد فقد قرأ عليَّ جميع هذا الكتاب صاحبهُ الإمام العلاَّمة الأوحد المفسر المحدث الحافظ شهاب الدين البقاعي من أولهِ إلى آخرهِ في ليال آخرها ليلة الأحد لليلة بقيت من شهر ربيع الأوَّل سنة اثنين وخمسين وثمانمائة وسمع معه جماعة من الثقات وأذنتُ له أن يرويه عني ويفيده لمن شاء وجميع ما يجوز عني روايته قالهُ وكتبه أحمد بن علي بن محمَّد بن محمَّد بن علي العسقلاني الأصل الشافعي الشهير بابن حجر حامداً مصلياً مسلماً). 
http://www.al-jazirah.com/20101017/wo1d.htm 
   سالم السمعانيمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى سالم السمعانيالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة سالم السمعانيإضافة سالم السمعاني إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك


  #*2*  
 13-10-11, 02:22 AM 
تامر عبد المنعم  
وفقه الله
 تاريخ التسجيل: 04-04-11
المشاركات: 11 


 *رد: هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟* 
السلام عليكم احسن الله اليك اخى الكريم وسددك لكل خير وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
واسال هل من الممكن ان نحصل على النسخة الظاهرية لهدى السارى 
   تامر عبد المنعممشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى تامر عبد المنعمالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة تامر عبد المنعمإضافة تامر عبد المنعم إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك


  #*3*  
 14-10-11, 12:48 AM 
إبراهيم الأبياري  
وفقه الله
 تاريخ التسجيل: 25-11-07
المشاركات: 828 


 *رد: هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟* 
 للفائدة:
بخط تلميذه الحافظ السخاوي في «الجواهر والدرر» (262 – نسخة مكتبة الأحقاف): (هدي الساري).
 قال الحافظ السخاوي –بعدُ- في «الجواهر والدرر» (2/ 696 ط دار ابن حزم):
«... وكل ما أعلمته بالكاف، فهو عندي بخطي، والكثير منها مما لم أسبق لتبييضه». اهـ

 قال محققه الأستاذ الفاضل/ إبراهيم باجس:
«هذه العلامة لم تثبت في الأصول الخطية المعتمدة في تحقيق هذا الكتاب!». اهـ

 هذه الكاف -كما ترى- واضحة جلية في نسخة مكتبة الأحقاف، المتاحة على الشبكة هنا:http://www.alukah.net/library/0/18591/
الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة 

__________________
مَنْ حَازَ العِلْمَ وذَاكَرَهُ -*- صَلُحَتْ دُنْياهُ وآخِرَتُهْ
فأَدِمْ للعِلْمِ مُذَاكَرَةً -*- فحياةُ العِلْمِ مُذَاكَرتُهْ
"الحافظ الـمزي"
   إبراهيم الأبياريمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى إبراهيم الأبياريالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة إبراهيم الأبياريإضافة إبراهيم الأبياري إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك


  #*4*  
 02-12-11, 03:40 PM 
محمد بن عبدالله  
وفقه الله
 تاريخ التسجيل: 22-01-05
المشاركات: 2,858 


 *رد: هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟* 
أفادني متفضلاً الشيخ المحقق محمد بن ناصر العجمي في مجلس شيخنا د. إبراهيم بن عبدالله اللاحم بصورة للورقتين الأولى والأخيرة من النسخة المشار إليها في المقال أعلاه.


الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة  

__________________
@mohmsor
   محمد بن عبداللهمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمد بن عبداللهالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة محمد بن عبداللهإضافة محمد بن عبدالله إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك


  #*5*  
 17-12-11, 02:18 AM 
أبو محمد الرقي  
وفقه الله
 تاريخ التسجيل: 31-01-08
المشاركات: 74 


 *رد: هَدْيُ السَّاريّ، أم هُدَى السَّاري؟؟* 
الإخوة الأكارم :
جزاكم الله خيراً فما مستند من سماها ( هدي الساري ) بفتح الهاء .حتى اشتهرت هذه الشهرة - أقصد - بهذا الإسم 

منقــــــــــــ  ـــــــــول من ملتقى أهل الحديث.

----------


## ابن زولاق

أريد نسخة الظاهرية

----------

